# The Newbie and the Cricket II?



## TheV (8/5/17)

Hi guys,

So I am upgrading from my first kit, a Kanger TOPBOX Mini, to a Noisy Cricket II-25 and a Smok Big Baby Beast tank.
Now I know that mech mods are usually not for beginners but the Cricket II is not really your standard mech mod.

I'm planning on running the mod in regulated mode only using prebuild coils...

Is there any reason that this should not work or present me with potential problems?

Any feedback or advice would be appreciated


----------



## Fuzz (8/5/17)

Run it in unregulated parallel, with a low build. 

I'm having no issues with mine, using the aforementioned setup, and I'm loving it completely ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya (8/5/17)

when i started using the noisy 2 as my 1st semi mech i only used it in series mode. here you can adjust the voltage to find your sweet spot.
its a good way to start off with me think.


----------



## daniel craig (8/5/17)

TheV said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I am upgrading from my first kit, a Kanger TOPBOX Mini, to a Noisy Cricket II-25 and a Smok Big Baby Beast tank.
> Now I know that mech mods are usually not for beginners but the Cricket II is not really your standard mech mod.
> ...


If you know the basic battery safety rules and laws you should be good. In series regulated mod it works well and the same goes for parallel mode. Just use safe, good batteries (Married pair) and don't build too low. 0.3 and above for series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (8/5/17)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Much appreciated.

The big baby comes with a 0.15 (30-70W) and a 0.2 (40-130W) coil.
0.15 should be doable on series regulated at 3V? (60W, 20A)
0.2 could work on parallel at 4.2V? (88W, 21A)
or
0.2 could work on regulated series at 4V? (80W, 20A)

I'm getting 4 new LG HG2 batteries for the kit. That means I should not go over 20A in series and 40A in parallel, correct?


----------

